# Man's Best Friend Contest--WINNER---bearsphan3.14



## nathanielrthomas (Jan 5, 2011)

* It was brought to my attention yesterday that maybe not all members have a pet. Theres gotta be some members on here that are college guys or military guys like me that just arent in a position to have a pet. I dont wanna leave anyone out. 

I know theres has been times in my military career where I look to things such as fishing to comfort me. I didnt always have a boat, so getting to a pond with a fishing pole in my hand really made my day. Other guys stationed with me had different hobbies and passions that they turned to for comfort, such as gaming or customizing vehicles. Everyone has to fall back on something.

For that reason, Im opening this contest up to anyone. Anyone can post a picture of anything that has given them comfort in times of need. Im lucky to have a dog that is always happy to see me when I walk through the door. For someone else a fishing rod, boat, hobby you enjoy, vehicle, Xbox, camera, gun, or anything could serve the same purpose as a pet for us pet owners. So, the new rules are listed below.*

*Rules:* No rules really, moderators and adminstrators are welcome to play. You dont need to have made a certain number of post or anything. 

Any active member can post a picture of your favorite pet or favorite item/hobby that has given you comfort, along with a brief description and choose a number between 1-500. 

Random.org will pick the winner. Closest number wins.

This can be any pet, not just a dog. Cat, ferret, hamster, snake, alpaca,etc. Any pet will get you a chance at winning. But you have to post a picture and at least tell the pet's name.

Can also be any item or hobby. Fishing pole, gun, car or truck, model airplane,camera, woodworking, jig molding, plastic bait pouring, photography,whatever....anything, as long as its important to you.

* Must post a picture, brief description, and choose a number between 1-500.* 

*The winner will receive my favorite shakey head setup. This includes a new 4 pack of black 1/8oz Strikezone Lures Shake Up Head(light hook) jig heads and a new pack of Zoom Swamp Crawlers(25pk) in Green Pumpkin. 

NEW PRIZE: The winner will also receive (2) 1/2oz custom football head jigs with Gamakatsu hooks in "Hawg Hunter" color. These are premium jigs. Would easily fetch $5 each in stores. *

Contest will end February 1, 2011

Disclaimer: All things can change because(thanks Jim)


----------



## nathanielrthomas (Jan 5, 2011)

This is Coop, my Shih Tzu/Yorkie mix. He loves going fishing with me, but all the guys at the boat ramp laugh at me when I tell him to get in the boat.


----------



## Jim (Jan 5, 2011)

#250 Thanks for the cool Contest! :beer:

This is Zorba my Boxer. He is the man!

Notice him protecting my Smoker? :LOL2: 

Reposted pictures.






And him playing with his favorite toy.
[youtube]cTNCC9lwkx4[/youtube]


----------



## poolie (Jan 5, 2011)

Excellent contest :beer: 

I won't be home till the weekend so will post my pic then.


----------



## KMixson (Jan 5, 2011)

Here is a picture of one of my cats. Her name is Abby. She is a velcro cat. She follows me from room to room. #198


----------



## fender66 (Jan 5, 2011)

I'll play...this is cool! Thanks Nate. My number is *112*.

I live in a ZOO! Dog, Cats, and all my Snakes, and Tortoises. ZOO I tell you!

First....My "Big Sweety". This is Holly Berry. (Santa brought her as a pup about 7 yrs ago) She follows me everywhere and loves me more than anyone else does.



Here she is again with her cousin....a 170 lb English Mastiff named Dufus. My sister travels a bit and Dufus comes to visit several times a year.



Next...my daughter's cats. Black Cat is Spooky Blue, Grey cat, now a little over a year old is Willow. I don't really have anything to do with these things. Like I said...my daughters.






Next, two of my MANY snakes. These are boa constrictors, and one is albino. (yes, they are mating...sorry for the graphic pic) The female is about 9 feet and weighs in around 40lb.



Here are some babies from last year and different parents. Just born:



Not finding any pics of my tortoises here at work...but, the biggest is around 40 lb. I have 5.

Did I mention that I live in a ZOO! :shock:


----------



## BassAddict (Jan 5, 2011)

Here is our blue heeler Lollipop along with Joes dads dog JD (no, the bait operation isnt named after him) who we have been watching for the past month. #126 please!


----------



## WhiteMoose (Jan 5, 2011)

Here is my fishing partner Lucy. Lets go with number 237.


----------



## Outdoorsman (Jan 5, 2011)

I am in with number 7...

Black Lab... mine, his name is Buck...getting kinda old...must be going on 16 or 17 yrs. buy now...moving kinda slow these days...I got him when he was about 1 year old..free from a flea market...best dog I have ever had.

Wirehair Terrier... my Ladies, his name is Spike (I named him) about 2 years old...
Got him for free from one of her friends...smart little fella goes outside with Buck or by himself and never leaves the yard...comes runnin when you call him...

It is really true what they say about the best things in life a free....

They are inseperable....

Outdoorsman.


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Jan 5, 2011)

I'll go with 317.

This is Bishop, the Australian Shepherd. He loves going in the woods and being around water. He likes to wade out in the water and "throw" the water with his snout. He also tries to bite it :lol: 






With a deer skull I found by the river.





He doesn't know he was bred for herding sheep, not tracking deer.


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Jan 5, 2011)

Cool contest!


I'll go with 243



This is Molly, Sheppard Husky mix. Not as nice as she seems, she's a badass :lol: 


Loves to be out on the water!


----------



## cavman138 (Jan 5, 2011)

138

This is Hershey. I have had her since she was 6 weeks old and she is now 13 and has been around for more than half of my life. She has bad hips and doesn't move like she used to, but she is still a great dog.


----------



## heman (Jan 5, 2011)

Here's my choco lab... pain in the ass but an awesome dog

And i pick 111


----------



## BassChasin (Jan 6, 2011)

This is my fishing buddy Duece Ill take 316 please


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 6, 2011)

I call this FOOD? Yes or No?

188 please


----------



## Troutman3000 (Jan 6, 2011)

For me 399....

Here are some pictures of my wieners :LOL2: . The smaller multi-colored one was taken from an abusive home. Her name is Dixie. She loves just to be chill and hang out and she loves the beach.

The longer wiener is named Eva, she has vision problems and barks at anyone she doesnt recognize by smell. Once she gets to know you then she is the sweetest dog I have ever had. She is rowdy and is running non-stop but never tires. I love my dogs but this breed is something else, very demanding to say the least. I think I may get a lab next time, but I still love when you walk in the door and those little dogs act like there is no one else in the world.


----------



## dixie_boysles (Jan 6, 2011)

261

Here is my Chocolate Lab Buddy. I picked him out of a litter because he was the runt and the calmest little puppy! I bought him home on my shoulder and he has been by my side since. He just turned three years old Dec. 29th. He LOVES to go fishing with me. I love this dog:


----------



## danmyersmn (Jan 6, 2011)

Watching a pod of Dolphins feed on baitfish.







Guarding the homestead.


----------



## juggernoob (Jan 6, 2011)

Here are my two puppies. My 10 year old Yellow Lab and his 4 year old tormentor brother from a different mother Pomapoo. Guess who's the tough guy/trouble maker? 276


----------



## Troutman3000 (Jan 6, 2011)

I love all these animal (dog) shots. One day I want to have a bit of land and have about ten dogs roaming around.


----------



## FishingCop (Jan 6, 2011)

My wife's kitty, Inigo  #253


----------



## Hooky1420 (Jan 6, 2011)

I grandfathered in these pets from my fiance`. They were her dogs, but after 5 years, they are my dogs as well. Love each and every one of them. Here is an artsy montage I did of our 2 Papillions and 2 Pomeranians, Teddy, Jazzy, Chachi, and Madison. They love the boat but the little lady doesn't want them becoming gator-bait down here in the Everglades, so they never roll with me.

My number for the pick is #205. Great contest man!


----------



## bearsphan3.14 (Jan 7, 2011)

Here is one of my pets, Meneca. She is a rescued American Bully. We also have 2 cats, 2 turtles, and 3 kids.









#462


----------



## jixer (Jan 7, 2011)

#132, cool contest idea. I kind of have three best friends.

Jixer is a rat terrier, hes 9. Hes my fishing buddy, he doesnt like water, so hes the only one of my dogs that wants to stay in the boat.
Kylie is a australian sheperd blue heeler mix, shes 4. She is the boss around here, she only really listens to me, and tells on the others when they are being bad. She goes almost everywhere with me (except hunting and fishing).
Millie is a chocolate lab, shes 3. She thinks shes jixer sized, and has alot of energy, but thats good for hunting, and she loves it.

Pics are older, millie is alot bigger, but these are what I have on the computer.


----------



## poolie (Jan 8, 2011)

I'm a certified lover of the greyhound breed. This past summer we though it would be fun to take our five to the beach with us (note to self... never do that again). Anyway here's the crew:

Number 427

Front to back: Nikki, Handy and Drew having sensory overload with all the little sea birds running around in the surf.





This is handsome boy Buck





And this is Montana, aka GQ boy





I lost Handy (the one with the purple collar) to bone cancer back in October and it totally broke my heart.


----------



## Troutman3000 (Jan 9, 2011)

Pretty dogs Poolie. Sorry for your loss, those dogs are just like family.


----------



## njTom (Jan 9, 2011)

Here is our dog Cocoa. She is 9yrs old and a great family dog. This picture was taken at my parents lake house in upstate NY with my 2 children Tommy and Gabreilla. She loves the water!


----------



## lswoody (Jan 9, 2011)

Here is our dog Jasper, he is part bassett hound and part beagle. We've had him for a little over 3 yrs. He is just a big baby. #340 please.


----------



## fender66 (Jan 9, 2011)

Beautiful dogs poolie.....thanks for sharing!


----------



## caveman (Jan 9, 2011)

Ok i will play if i can need to resize then post i dont want to play for the prize just for the fun of it.


----------



## duke us (Jan 11, 2011)

I've been checking out the site and I'm glad I joined. There are so many resourceful people with tips and advice.

With that said, here is a pic of my dog Duke, we call him "Duke Us". He's 1 years old and my second German Shorthaired Pointer I've had. I'm looking forward to bringing him out on the boat as soon as I do some mods. I know I'm new so no prize is necessary, I just wanted to share my awesome dog with every...but here's a number just in case  450


----------



## Jim (Jan 11, 2011)

:WELCOME:

I love German shorthair pointers. Came very close to getting one, but someone beat me to it.


----------



## fender66 (Jan 11, 2011)

Hey Duke Us.....welcome to TinBoats....Glad to have you here. Nice looking pooch too! Hope [strike]you[/strike].....I mean, I win. :LOL2:


----------



## lswoody (Jan 11, 2011)

duke us said:


> I've been checking out the site and I'm glad I joined. There are so many resourceful people with tips and advice.
> 
> With that said, here is a pic of my dog Duke, we call him "Duke Us". He's 1 years old and my second German Shorthaired Pointer I've had. I'm looking forward to bringing him out on the boat as soon as I do some mods. I know I'm new so no prize is necessary, I just wanted to share my awesome dog with every...but here's a number just in case  450



Good looking dog. My Dad use to have one when he was about 12.


----------



## caveman (Jan 11, 2011)

Ok after some problems ,here is my dog's they think they are kids :LOL2:#1 female,#2 male

one male one female Boxer


----------



## duke us (Jan 11, 2011)

Thanks guys for the comments on my GSP. Now if only I could get the fiancee to love him as much as I do (or even like him a little). She says he is 100% my dog... and there's nothing wrong with that. :lol: Here's a couple more of my favorites...

9 weeks almost doing a full point!





At the snow 12/10 and he loved it.





Caveman, great looking boxers. I always liked that breed except the ones I've been around always drooled a lot. :shock:


----------



## fish devil (Jan 11, 2011)

:twisted: My buddies Oreo(cat), weighs 32lbs and Smooger( Minature Long Haired Dachshund).


----------



## caveman (Jan 11, 2011)

My buddies Oreo(cat), weighs 32lbs and Smooger( Minature Long Haired Dachshund).


Put that cat on a deit of mice, no more RATS.......

32lbs, That is one BIG,BIG,BIG CAT........... :LOL2:


----------



## C.U. Fishin (Jan 12, 2011)

#402 We have 3 cats, 10 fish and a bird
My fish: 2 Bala sharks, a Tinfoil Barb, 2 Severums 1 green and one gold, A Leopard Catfish, A Plecostomas, and 3 Angels. Just to give you a size reference those silver/black white Bala sharks are close to 12" long.


And 2 of our 3 cats. The little tabby is Trinity(AKA Nitty) and the gray/white is my 14yo cat Chance.


----------



## alumacraftjoe (Jan 13, 2011)

Here is Gunner... I will pick #30. Miss you buddy!!!


----------



## bulldog (Jan 13, 2011)

These are my dogs. 

The big one is an 85 lb American Bulldog named Hillbilly Oaks Hazel Margarita Becker Duever. She is my best friend in the world and likes to stick her head over the edge of my boat and bite the water. She also likes to jump in and chase any large bait that is cast from the deck. 

The little one is a French Bulldog/Boston Terrier mix called a Frenchie named Stella. She is my fiance's dog and is still a pup at 8 months old. She gets dingleberry's all the time and smells funny. I'm trying to warm up to her but I like Hazel way better.

I'll take #337 please.


----------



## Jim (Jan 13, 2011)

bulldog said:


> These are my dogs.
> 
> American Bulldog named Hillbilly Oaks Hazel Margarita Becker Duever.
> 
> She gets dingleberry's all the time and smells funny.


 :LOL2:


----------



## fender66 (Jan 13, 2011)

Jim said:


> bulldog said:
> 
> 
> > These are my dogs.
> ...


+2 :LOL2:


----------



## TNtroller (Jan 13, 2011)

some beautiful pets/friends/family members being shown. Congrats to all


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 14, 2011)

I think we all have had girlfriends like that  


































Oh, you meant the dog?


----------



## DBrooke (Jan 14, 2011)

I'll take #78
Here is out "pup" Dozer. There is a reason I like living in the middle of nowhere and he is our doorbell! Nothing happens within 100 yards without the whole house knowing. Actually he tells me when coyotes or deer are in the field at almost 200 yards.


----------



## albright1695 (Jan 16, 2011)

Ok I will jump in! Here is my 15mo Golden Retriever- Katie Leigh. She follows me anywhere and as you can see I catch her napping on the couch sometimes. Bad dog,no,no,no! :LOL2: #333 please.


----------



## Lazysob (Jan 21, 2011)

My fishing buddy Gus. He's a great duck hunting partner also. #444


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 22, 2011)

Great stuff and a fun contest

So far, no one fishes with a Falcon, giant Panda or even a squirrel

Come on, one of our Southern members must have a pet raccoon or three?


----------



## 00 mod (Jan 23, 2011)

#175

Winston is my best friend! He goes to work with me everyday, and loves the water! The first pic is of him trying to get into my truck when he was 8 weeks and the last pic is more recent of him in my back yard! He is now 75 lbs and we will soon see how he does fishing with me when it warms up!
Jeff


----------



## devilmutt (Jan 24, 2011)

#66

This is a scan of my pup Sage, she was named after my favorite fly rod. Sage has been gone about six years and has not been replaced yet.


----------



## Earlo (Jan 24, 2011)

This is Chico. He does not fish, but he can sure catch some Z's. Number 373 please.


----------



## willfishforfood (Jan 25, 2011)

here's mine. Cascade 2/1990 7/2006


----------



## Queencitybassman (Feb 1, 2011)

First trip on the water after i restored my boat.. had to bring my partner in crime! He gave me a wink just to let me know he approved! #301 for me


----------



## nathanielrthomas (Feb 1, 2011)

Hey guys, Im stuck on a training computer down here in pensacola. As soon as I get a chance, Ill pick the winner. Shouldnt be more than a few days. Thanks for playing everyone. Awesome pics


----------



## fender66 (Feb 1, 2011)

> Im stuck on a training computer down here in pensacola



You mean where it's warm.........with fishing weather??!!!!! :roll:


----------



## nathanielrthomas (Feb 1, 2011)

fender66 said:


> > Im stuck on a training computer down here in pensacola
> 
> 
> 
> You mean where it's warm.........with fishing weather??!!!!! :roll:



Hahaha I wish. Stupid rain and wind won't let me do nothing. And I've learned everything I've ever wanted to know about ears(I'm down here to get an audiology booth certification). Ears and hearing sucks!!!! And audiologist love to talk about ears!!!! But uncle Sam is paying me pretty good. I had enough free gas money left over to buy a new battery and trailer tires for my boat. Whoop whoop!!! Thank god I drive a Honda.


----------



## nathanielrthomas (Feb 7, 2011)

Drum Roll Please.... and the winner is.......*bearsphan3.14*!!!!!! Congrats brother. PM me your shipping info and Ill get the prizes out this week. 

To all others, thanks for playing. I think I speak for the group when I say we all enjoyed the pics. 

Now maybe good karma can roll around and Ill finally win a darn contest on here [-o<


----------



## Brine (Feb 7, 2011)

congrats bearsphan =D>


----------



## bearsphan3.14 (Feb 7, 2011)

A huge THANK YOU. =D> 
One more reason this site and everyone on it is the best.


----------



## fender66 (Feb 7, 2011)

Great contest....and congrats.


----------



## poolie (Feb 7, 2011)

Congrats bearsphan! I think we were all winners here. Was great seeing pictures of everyone's best friend.


----------



## FishingCop (Feb 7, 2011)

Congrats =D>


----------



## njTom (Feb 7, 2011)

Congrats =D>


----------



## Waterwings (Feb 7, 2011)

Congrats! =D>


----------



## KMixson (Feb 7, 2011)

Congrats on the win. Cool dog you have there.


----------



## albright1695 (Feb 7, 2011)

Congrats! =D>


----------



## lbursell (Feb 7, 2011)

Good Contest. I didn't enter, but I loved the pics. Congrats to Bearsphan.


----------



## DuraCraft (Mar 3, 2011)

Well, I didn't see this in time, but here me Hound Pup, ready to go fishing:


----------



## bulldog (Mar 3, 2011)

Congrats!!! 

I am going to go ahead and claim the best looking dogs of the bunch!! :LOL2: Even the one that has all the dingleberries is a friend of mine now. Crazy how things change.


----------



## tadpole86 (Mar 22, 2011)

Well I missed the contest but here is my Nyxie. She is a lab/collie mix and will be two in june. Rescued her while I was on christmas break in 09. She was outside the church basement window shivering in the cold and they let her in and she ran right to my dad and went under his jacket to keep warm. He called me right away and told me to come get her (we had already talked about me getting a dog). She was skin and bones when I got her. She rode on my lap all the way home and hasn't left my side since. 

This is her chompin on a bone after I got her.



Claiming in her spot in bed at my apt.


----------

